
Schedule – 35th Chaos Communication Congress - rurban
https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/timeline.html
======
cf498
As it wasnt mentioned yet, like every year, all talks will be recorded and
uploaded. Here are those of last year for example

[https://media.ccc.de/c/34c3](https://media.ccc.de/c/34c3)

Also streams

[https://streaming.media.ccc.de/](https://streaming.media.ccc.de/)

------
robert_foss
This year will be my 10th of attending, and to me the CCC is one of few things
that continuously inspires me to do creative computer projects.

~~~
solarkraft
This year will be my first time attending.

The CCC often enough steps in when german officials show blatant lack of
computer illiteracy and is somewhat-engrained on german politics now, which is
amazing. Whenever I'd think "Is there noone who can do anything against this?"
they do. Just the lobby want.

~~~
dtx1
Hey solarkraft, also spamming this to you i guess, if you want to join up with
a few fellow first timers join my quickly set up mailinglist if you like :D

[https://evolvis.org/mailman/listinfo/ccc35-virgins-
discuss](https://evolvis.org/mailman/listinfo/ccc35-virgins-discuss)

~~~
solarkraft
Thanks!

------
dtx1
This will also be my first year visiting CCC and I'm really looking forward to
it. I'll be traveling alone so if anyone wants to join up, maybe also a first-
timer, I'd love to!

~~~
majewsky
If you'd like to meet someone new, call me on DECT 5169 once you're there. (If
you don't have a DECT phone, ask an angel if you can use theirs.) I'm not a
first-timer though. This will be my sixth or seventh congress.

~~~
juliusv
First timer also. Will bring my Panasonic KX-TGA110FX to check if it works.
They don't list that exact model in the compatibility list, so it may not
work. Reserved an extension 8995 for me.

~~~
dtx1
I'll see if i can get a DECT to bring as well. For now I've set up a small
mailinglist for all the first timers and people who'd like to join a small
group:

[https://evolvis.org/mailman/listinfo/ccc35-virgins-
discuss](https://evolvis.org/mailman/listinfo/ccc35-virgins-discuss)

~~~
juliusv
Great. It seems like gmail treats confirmation email as a spam though.

~~~
dtx1
Ah thank you for the warning, can you write a test e-mail so i can check
everythign works? :D

~~~
juliusv
Done

------
tgrzinic
CCC is great event, but the last years has more to do politics, surveillance,
gender issues, etc.. than deep-tech content. And Leipzig blah, bring it back
to Berlin, please :)

Anyways I look forward to hear Peter Sewell this year, probably his talk* from
few years ago is one of my favorite CCC talks overall.

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBIHPLFmcgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBIHPLFmcgA)

~~~
18hrs
That is one of my favorites as well. I always think of his stacked-up-to-the-
ceiling garbage bin image when discussing the current state of software.

This year he seems to be continuing with the theme: Taming the Chaos: Can we
build systems that actually work? [1]

[1]
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events/9647.html)

------
lolc
Not going to look at that schedule! I don't want to be even sadder I don't
attend. I'm sure my friends will tell me their favourites to watch later.

------
anotheryou
Best app to sift through the schedule and bookmark interesting talks?

Bonus if they can provide a link to the video later.

Best I found so far:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.gaast.gigg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.gaast.giggity&hl=en_US)

~~~
crypt0x
This one is correctly hooked into the schedule database so changes should be
reflected fast. Also should have recording links, at least had them last year.

Congress – 35C3
[https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/congress-35c3/id941205524?l=...](https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/congress-35c3/id941205524?l=en&mt=8)

~~~
anotheryou
thanks, seems to have an android version too
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.metadude....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.metadude.android.congress.schedule&rdid=info.metadude.android.congress.schedule)

~~~
lucb1e
F-Droid version:
[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/info.metadude.android.congre...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/info.metadude.android.congress.schedule/)

I think I used this one last year, was pretty good.

------
rurban
FWIW, I just hardened my memset_s implementation again, after reading
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2018/Fahrplan/events/9788.html)

> This presentation will start off with a simple problem (how do you clear
> memory that holds sensitive content). It explores numerous possible
> solutions, and presents real live facts and figures. bugs in common
> applications will be shown.

Compiler optimizations are getting too tricky, and I'm not sure when memset-
like functions are just optimized away.

[https://github.com/rurban/safeclib/commits/smoke](https://github.com/rurban/safeclib/commits/smoke)

------
bobnarizes
This is my very first time at the conference, I'm really excited. Don't want
to miss the best stuff. Does anyone has some recommendations or want to hang
around there?

~~~
Zolomon
Don't visit the talks unless there is some topic you're dying for, talk to the
people outside the presentations and at the workshops instead, as well as the
different surrounding venues. There is a lovely hacking CTF competition going
on and I assume as usual there will be a large open space where people will
show off their hacker project or hackerspaces. You can see all the talks
afterwards online on YouTube instead.

~~~
lucb1e
I enjoy the talks. There is a lot to see and I make sure to see it, but the
talks can be very entertaining and/or motivating. Asking questions online is
harder compared to in the room, and you can usually also meet the speaker in
person if you want to.

I see where you're coming from, but I don't agree with the statement "don't
bother with the talks while you're there". Especially for someone who goes the
first time, let them find what has value for _them_.

------
ArtWomb
"Attacking Chrome IPC: Finding reliable bugs to escape the Chrome sandbox"
Yikes! But could be lucrative as well ;)

------
eb0la
Dammit. One more year not going to the congress. :-( I hope to go someday, and
get a copy of "Das Haker Bibel" as well.

------
hestefisk
I live in Australia now so unfortunately I cannot attend. Originally from
Europe, CCC were my heroes as a teenager.

~~~
rurban
Just watch it via live stream and you can also use the IRC channel per room.
Sometimes even more interesting than being there.

------
DaftDank
Do you have to speak German to attend this? Or do they have translations for
English during the talks?

~~~
0XAFFE
All talks will have real time sub titles and some even have live voice
translations. And you do Not have to speak German to attend, there will be
enough interesting people with whom you can converse.

~~~
rhblake
No live subtitles this year: "This year, we'll focus on providing high-quality
subtitle tracks for the released videos in a timely fashion. In particular, we
will not provide any live subtitles for talks." (Subtitle Angel description @
[https://engelsystem.de/35c3/angeltypes?action=about](https://engelsystem.de/35c3/angeltypes?action=about))

But subtitling work will be done during congress so I imagine they'll be
released very quickly.

